# الجيش ينحاز للشعب ومبارك يخسر المعركة



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش ينحاز للشعب ومبارك يخسر المعركة*



http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?id=388052#Commenter 


*            - *






                            المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بدون مبارك



http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...شعب ومبارك يخسر المعركة - بوابة الشروق&src=sp


*الفضائية، قال اللواء  السابق في المخابرات العسكرية محمود زاهر، أن ما أعلن في البيان الأول  الصادر عن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، يعني أن القوات المسلحة هي التي  تتولى الآن زمام الأمور في مصر وردا على سؤال حول دور الرئيس مبارك، قال  اللواء زاهر إنه لاوجود الآن لأي سلطة سياسية فعلية لمبارك وأن السلطة  الفعلية هي في يد الجيش المصري ممثلا في المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة،  ووصف اللواء محمود زاهر بيان المجلس بأنه برغم ما يحمله من لغة سياسية إلا  أنه يحمل من الوضوح ما يكفي للقول إن البيان الثاني سوف يحمل قرار تنحي  مبارك عن حكم مصر.
*

كان قد صدر منذ وقت قصير البيان رقم  واحد من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أعلن فيه استمرار انعقادة، وهي  المرة الأولي التي لايتولى فيها الرئيس مبارك رئاسة اجتماع للمجلس وتم  برئاسة وزير الدفاع المشير طنطاوي.


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

كل حلفائك باعوك يا ريتشارد

شكرا كليمو للخبر


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الدول الكبيرة مع القوي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل حلفائك باعوك يا ريتشارد
> 
> شكرا كليمو للخبر



*محدش خان الاستاذ دا

ريتشارد قلب الاسد كان شريف...انما الاخ الحرامي ووزير داخليته سفاح المسيحيين دا يبقي ايه

لم يحدث اضطهاد للاقباط اكتر من عصره

نجع حمادي

الكشح

القديسين

ابو فانا

العمرانيه

التضييق علي بناء الكنائس

ما حدث للكنيسه الانجليه في الاقصر و اهانه القس و مراته

فكروا شويه

يعني ليه في عهد اي رئيس سابق لم يحدث هذا

لماذا البعض يعظم مبارك و يداه ملطخه بالدم المسيحي 

حكوماته تفننت في الفتنه الطائفيه

في عهده زاد التزمت و الحجاب و النقاب

في عهده السلفيين بقم هما نمبر وان

في عهده طلع محمد حسان و حسين يعقوب و الحويني و عمرو خالد

في عهده الشعراوي كفر المسيحيين و تطاول عليهم

في عهده محمد عماره و العوا طلعوا

في عهده القنوات السلفيه و المد الديني زاد اكيد تحت سمعه و نظره

و لسه البعض بيمجدوا و بيقعد يشتم و يلمح هنا علي الي بيعارضه و يقول لا

الف لا لمبارك الي دمر الاقباط في عهد حكمه و الف لا

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يعديها على خير
شكرا أخى الغالى كليمو*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

عملت مشاركة من مدة
من اسبوع وقلت مبارك رحل

انما التفاوض اي دولة ستستقبله

الدول الداعمة لا تسود

وجهها

وبالتالي ترميه حال   عند اول عاصفة


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد الجيش ها يمسك بالامن

والمعارضة ستنصاع


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

سيقيم بدولة الامارات


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الانتفاضة في مصر ستترك (اثارا طويلة الاجل) 
منذ دقيقتين​      واشنطن - اعلن مدير الاستخبارات  الاميركية الخميس ان الانتفاضة الشعبية في مصر وصلت الى نقطة حاسمة وستكون  لها "آثار على الاجل الطويل" على شمال افريقيا والشرق الاوسط.  وقال جيمس كلابر ان "حالة عدم الاستقرار الناجمة الى حد كبير عن الاوضاع  الاقتصادية والسياسية المتردية وصلت الى نقطة حاسمة في الاسابيع الماضية  وستكون لها آثار طويلة الاجل على شمال افريقيا والشرق الاوسط". ا ف ب ... ع


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

> محدش خان الاستاذ دا
> 
> ريتشارد قلب الاسد كان شريف...انما الاخ الحرامي ووزير داخليته سفاح المسيحيين دا يبقي ايه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه كل ده

عشان قولت حتة من فيلم

انتى صعبة اوووى هههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

منذ دقيقتين
اصدر المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية اليوم الخميس "البيان  رقم 1" اعلن فيه تأييده لمطالب الشعب "المشروعة" وقرر الاستمرار في  الانعقاد بشكل دائم، وذلك وسط انباء متواترة عن امكانية تنحي الرئيس حسني  مبارك خلال ساعات،وقطع التلفزيون المصري برامجه وتلا "البيان الاول للمجلس  الاعلى للقوات المسلحة" الذي جاء فيه انه "انطلاقا من مسؤولية القوات  المسلحة والتزاما بحماية الشعب  وتأييدا لمطالبه المشروعة انعقد اليوم  المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة لبحث تطورات الموقف".


واضاف  البيان ان المجلس "قرر الاستمرار في الانعقاد بشكل متواصل لبحث ما يمكن  اتخاذه من اجراءات للحفاظ على الوطن ومكتسباته وطموحات شعب مصر العظيم".

في  هذا الوقت رأى مدير وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الاميكرية (سي آي ايه)  ليون بانيتا خلال جلسة استماع في الكونغرس الخميس انه "من المرجح جدا" ان  يبادر الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك الذي يطالب المتظاهرون برحيله منذ 17 يوما  الى التنحي مساء الليلة.


وفي ذات السياق اعلن التلفزيون المصري  ان الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك "سيوجه بيانا للامة مساء الخميس من مقر  الرئاسة بمصر الجديدة" بعد انباء متواترة عن احتمال اعلانه التنحي.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

السفير - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
    ولا لأن "جدعان" *مصر* يفترشون الأرض بالياسمين. ليس لأن نساء *مصر*  تسبقن رجالهن إلى ميدان التحرير. ولا لأن طفلا اسكندارنيا يقود ثورة  مليونية ثلاثية الأبعاد. مرّة أولى يوم 25 يناير، ومرّة ثانية يوم 25  يناير. بين مغيب وشروق مرتجى، بين تعاقب الليل والنهار، بين الثورة وفكرة  الثورة، سقط مبارك. أي أن مبارك رحل وولّى "من زمان أوي"، منذ 25 يناير.  وإن استمرّت المظاهرات حتى اليوم، حتى الحين، فلأنها كانت منذ البدء تحتفل  بالنجاح ولا تسعى إليه. فبعد أكثر من 30 عاماً من السعي إلى إنجاح الثورة  الخامدة في نفوس المصريين، *...*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الجيش المصري يصدر البيان رقم واحد
إذاعة هولندا العالمية - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
تقرير: عمر الكدي-إذاعة هولندا العالمية- أصدر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية البيان رقم واحد، وهي ما يعني أن الجيش لم يعد يكتفي بموقفه المحايد، وقرر التدخل خاصة وأنه الأزمة بدأت تأخذ أبعاد خطيرة على أوضاع البلاد، ولم يتضح بعد ما إذا كان الانقلاب العسكري ضد الرئيس حسني مبارك، ونائبه عمر سليمان، ولكن لوحظ أن البيان خلى من ذكر كلمة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، وهو المنصب الذي يحتله الرئيس مبارك، كما أن الذي ألقى البيان الفريق رضا محمود حافظ قائد سلاح الجو، بالإضافة إلى تصريح وزير الإعلام المصري أنس ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

النائب العام بمصر يوجه اتهامات الى ثلاثة وزراء سابقين وحزبي
swissinfo.ch - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
ووجه النائب العام تهما لوزير التجارة والصناعة السابق رشيد محمد رشيد بارتكاب "جرائم الاستيلاء على المال العام والاضرار العمدي به والتربح." كما وجه الى وزير الاسكان والمرافق والتنمية العمرانية أحمد المغربي تهما من بينها "اتخاذ اجراءات لارساء بيع قرية امون بأسوان المملوكة لشركة مصر للسياحة (قطاع عام) لشركة بالم هيلز التي يساهم فيها والمملوكة لابن خالته وذلك باجراءات مخالفة ولا تتفق وثمن المثل." ويقول مراقبون ان اتهام الوزراء الثلاثة وعز يمكن ألا يفضي الى محاكمة أو ادانة الا اذا تشكلت في مصر حكومة لا يهيمن


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

صحف العالم: سليمان وعد بتطهير سيناء من الفلسطينيين
مراسل - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
- لا زالت الأخبار المتوالية من مصر تشكل جزءا مهما من التغطية اليومية للصحف العالمية، ففي صحيفة هآرتس الإسرائيلي، أكد مسؤول أمريكي أنه رغم تلك الأحداث، يبقى هدف العرب وإسرائيل في احتواء المد الإيراني في المنطقة واحدا، إضافة إلى صحيفة التلغراف البريطانية التي نقلت عن ويكيليكس تأكيدات عمر سليمان للجانب الإسرائيلي أنه سيجري عمليات "تطهير شاملة" من المهربين الفلسطينيين في منطقة سيناء. إلى جانب ذلك، أوردت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية خبرا عن رفض السلطات الإيرانية إقامة مظاهرات مستقلة لتأييد المصريين ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

خبير عسكري: عدم حضور مبارك لاجتماع القوات المسلحة يعني تنحيه عن الحكم
مصراوي - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
أكد صفوت الزيات، الخبير العسكري، أن عدم حضور الرئيس حسني مبارك لاجتماع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة يعني تنحيه عن الحكم. وأضاف الزيات، في تصريحات لقناة ''العربية''، أن القوات المسلحة هي التي بيدها زمام الأمور الآن مشيراً إلى أن كل المطالب التى طالب بها الشعب لم تتحقق منها شىء خاصة بعد دخولها لليوم السابع عشر على التوالي. وكان المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة قد عقد اجتماعًا، الخميس، للبحث في احداث التي تمر بها مصر منذ اكثر من اسبوعين انطلاقا من الحرص على سلامة الوطن والمواطنين واعترافا بشرعية مطالب الشعب. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

بلاغ للنائب العام يطالب بحل الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى
اليوم السابع - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
أكد المجلس المصرى العربى للتنمية البشرية والبيئية، أن الدكتورة فادية مغيث عضو جمعية مصريات مع التغيير تقدمت اليوم ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود تطالبه بحل الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى لدوره فى إفساد الحياة السياسية فى مصر. تضمنت المذكرة، أن الحزب قام بتجميع أفراد ودعمهم بالأسلحة البيضاء وقنابل المولوتوف للنزول للمتظاهرين بالخيول والجمال، مما أدى إلى وفاة العشرات وإصابة المئات فضلا عن احتكاره للسلطة السياسية والمناصب بدءا من المحليات والعمد والمحافظين وعمداء الكليات حتى الوزارات والمناصب ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الدكتور حسام بدراوي: مبارك ربما يتنحى الليلة
الشروق - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
أعلن الدكتور حسام بدراوي، الأمين العام للحزب الوطني وأمين السياسات، أنه يتوقع أن يستجيب الرئيس حسني مبارك لمطالب المتظاهرين المطالبين بتنحيه قبل يوم غد الجمعة، وأضاف بدراوي، في تصريحات لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية (بي بي سي)، أنه يعتقد أن الرئيس سيلقي خطابا للأمة وأنه ربما ينقل صلاحياته لنائبه عمر سليمان. يذكر أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، قد أصدر بياناً مساء اليوم الخميس، أكد فيه على استمرار انعقاده للبحث والتشاور في القرارات التي تحقق مصالح الوطن وشعب مصر العظيم.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

شقيق : مبارك قد يعلن الليلة عن تنحيه
الرسالة - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
من جهة أخرى صرح وزير الإعلام المصري أنس الفقي بأن الرئيس مبارك لا يزال على سدة الحكم ولا يستقيل .ووصف الأنباء التي روجتها بهذا الخصوص وسائل الإعلام بأنها شائعات . وكانت قيادة الجيش المصري قد التأمت في موعد سابق اليوم حيث تقرر مواصلة المشاورات لتقييم الأوضاع في أعقاب استمرار المظاهرات والنشاطات الاحتجاجية في المدن المصرية. ولا تزال المظاهرات مستمرة لليوم السابع عشر على التوالي. وقد انضم إلى المتظاهرين في الشوارع والميادين في المدن المصرية آلاف مستخدمي المنشآت الصناعية في مختلف أنحاء مصر.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

افراح ميدان التحرير.... في "الليلة الكبيرة "
وكالة معـاً الاخبـاريـة المستقـلـة - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
بيت لحم- معا- يعيش ميدان التحرير لحظات فرح غامرة، عقب اعلان القوات المسلحة المصرية للبيان رقم "1" وسط انباء عن تنحي الرئيس المصريعن سدة الرئاسة. جاء ذلك بعد 17 يوما من الثورة الشعبية التي طالبت باسقاط مبارك جراء ما ساد خلال سنوات حكمة الثلاثين، من استبداد وظلم وغياب للعدالة الاجتماعية وسيادة الفساد في كافة مرافق الدولة. ووصف بعض المتظاهرين هذه الليلة التي تتوقع ان يعلن فيها مبارك تنحية عن السلطة، بـ "الليلة الكبيرة". واعلن الامين العام للحزب الوطني ان مبارك قد يتنحى الليلة ويغادر البلاد. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

ثلاث ملايين مصري في هذه الاثناء يتجه الان

لساحة التحريل
النهار


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

عاجل : الرئيس المصري مبارك يلقي بيانا هاما الليلة
الوطن اليمنية - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
أذاعت قناة النيل للأخبار أن الرئيس المصري حسنى مبارك سيوجه بيانا للأمة من مقر الرئاسة فى القاهرة الليلة. يأتي ذلك فيما يسود حالة من الترقب المصري والعربي والعالمي لما سيعلنه الرئيس مبارك ، بعد أنباء قالت انه يعتزم إعلان تنحيه عن السلطة في مصر ونقل سلطاته كقائد أعلى للقوات المسلحة ،الى الجيش المصري عبر مجلس عسكري يحكم مصر لفترة انتقالية واعلان الأحكام العرفية . وكان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في ختام اجتماع له مساء اليوم - غاب عنه مبارك- اعلن البيان رقم واحد ،اشار الى انعقاده بشكل متواصل لبحث الإجراءات ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

اعتصام 5 آلاف عامل بشركة "مصر للزيوت والصابون" بالدقهلية
اليوم السابع - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
اعتصم 5 آلاف عامل بشركة مصر الزيوت والصابون بالمنصورة اليوم الخميس، بمدخل الشركة، ورفضوا الدخول للشركة، إلا بعد تنفيذ كل مطالبهم، وهتفوا فى مدخل الشركة ضد رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة، وقالوا إننا لا نعرف إذا كنا تابعين للقطاع العام أو الخاص. وطالبوا بحل نقابة العاملين بالشركة وترحيل الإجازات كل عام بدون خصم، وصرف الحافز بشكل ثابت لا يقل عن 25%، وتغيير نظام العلاج بالشركة والمساواة بين العاملين فى الترقيات والإجازات والمأموريات، بالإضافة لضم مدة الخدمة العسكرية لجميع العاملين وعدم خصم الوجبة والإجازات، وضم ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

سي.آي.ايه: تنحي مبارك مساء اليوم "مرجح جدا"
swissinfo.ch - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
وكان الامين العام للحزب الحاكم حسام بدراوي قال لاذاعة بي بي سي انه "يتوقع ان يستجيب" الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك "لمطالب الشعب" قبل الجمعة. قال ان الرئيس مبارك "لا يهمه المنصب في الوقت الحالي وانما استقرار مصر". وسئل بدراوي هل يتوقع ان يتخذ مبارك قرارا بهذا الشأن غدا الجمعة فقال "ربما قبل ذلك". ويأتي تصريح الامين العام الجديد للحزب الوطني قبل ساعات من تظاهرات دعا اليها المحتجون في ميدان التحرير الذين يطالبون باسقاط الرئيس حسني مبارك والتي يتوقع ان تشهد مشاركة كبيرة خصوصا بعد اتساع الاحتجاجات وانضمام ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك سيمضي ما تبقى من عمره في الامارات
صحيفة النبأ الالكترونية - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
وكان قد التقى الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك يوم الثلاثاء 8 فبراير/ شباط مع وزير الخارجية الإماراتي عبد الله بن زايد آل نهيان، في أول لقاء من نوعه مع مسؤول عربي منذ بداية الاحتجاجات. ونقلت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط ان عبد الله بن زايد آل نهيان سلم رسالة من رئيس دولة الامارات الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان. ولم تتطرق الوكالة الى مضمون اللقاء. وكانت الخارجية الإماراتية أعلنت منذ بداية الاحتجاجات في مصر عن ثقتها في قدرة المسؤولين المصريين على تجاوز موجة المظاهرات المطالبة بخلع حسني مبارك.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

وائل غنيم: مستعد للموت من أجل التغيير بمصر
مراسل - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
- قال الناشط الإلكتروني الشاب ومدير التسويق الإقليمي لشركة غوغل، وائل غنيم، الأربعاء، إنه مستعد للموت من أجل التغيير في مصر، وذلك في مقابلة حصرية مع CNN، مضيفاً أنه لم يعد هناك مجال للتفاوض مع نظام الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، مضيفاً أن "دماً كثيراً سال الآن." وكان غنيم، الذي احتجزه الأمن المصري طيلة 12 يوماً والمسؤول عن صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" على الإنترنت، قد لعب دوراً محورياً في تنظيم الاحتجاجات الدائرة الآن في مصر منذ أكثر من أسبوعين. ومنذ الإفراج عنه، يتم العامل مع غنيم بوصفه بطلاً، حيث رحب به الآلاف ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الرئيس مبارك يوجه خطابا للمصريين خلال ساعات
أخبار الوطن - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
اعلن التلفزيون المصري الرسمي ان الرئيس حسني مبارك "سيوجه بيانا للامة مساء الخميس من مقر الرئاسة بمصر الجديدة" بعد انباء متواترة عن احتمال اعلانه التنحي. واعلن الجيش المصري قبل قليل ما اسماه "البيان رقم 1" للمجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحة الذي اكد فيه "تاييده" لمطالب الشعب "المشروعة" وانه "يبحث ما يمكن اتخاذه من اجراءات للحفاظ على الوطن ومكتسباته وطموحات شعب مصر العظيم".


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الجيش تسلم السلطة
الوفد - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
وترأس الاجتماع المشير حسين طنطاوي، في مشهد يؤكد صحة أنباء ترددت عن تسلم الجيش للسلطة في مصر. وتسربت أنباء عن تولي الفريق سامي عنان حقيبة وزارة الدفاع، وهو ما يعني تصعيد المشير حسين طنطاوي إلى منصب أعلى.. قد يكون رئيس الجمهورية. وكشفت مصادر غربية عن ان لندن وواشنطن تتوقعان خطابا من الرئيس المصري خلال ساعات يحسم فيه الموقف المشتعل في مصر. وكان د. حسام بدراوي قد قال لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية انه "يتوقع ان يلبي الرئيس مبارك مطالب الشعب قبل صباح الجمعة". وقالت وكالة اسوشيتدبرس ان قائدا كبيرا بالجيش أخبر ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الأمير سعود الفيصل يعرب عن ثقته بقدرة مصر...
وكالة الأنباء الكويتية - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
الرباط - 10 - 2 (كونا) -- أعرب وزير الخارجية السعودي الأمير سعود الفيصل عن ثقته بقدرة مصر على تجاوز محنتها وحل الأزمة التي تشهدها سلميا بما لا يؤثر على اقتصادها ويمكنها من الحفاظ على أمنها واستقرارها ومواصلة دورها التاريخي في الوطن العربي والاسلامي وعلى الساحة الدولية. جاء ذلك في افتتاح الدورة ال11 للجنة المشتركة المغربية -السعودية التي افتتحت أعمالها هنا اليوم برئاسة وزيري خارجية البلدين حيث عبر الأمير سعود الفيصل "استهجانه الشديد واستنكاره البالغ لتدخلات بعض الدول الأجنبية وممارسة المزايدات على الشعب ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

لاعبو كرة مصريين يشكلون "حائط صد" عن مبارك
مراسل - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
أفرزت "ثورة الغضب" في مصر مفارقات عجيبة في أوساط الفنانين والصحفيين والإعلاميين والكتاب، فانقسموا بين مؤيد للثورة ومعارض لها، وبمعنى آخر بين مؤيد للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك ومعارض له، غير أن الجهة الوحيدة التي لم تعلن عن موقفها بوضوح هي طبقة الرياضيين. لاعبو كرة القدم في مصر، لم يكشفوا عن ميلهم السياسي، أي مع أو ضد، إلا قلة قليلة منهم، الذين عبروا عم موقفهم بأنهم من معارضي ثورة الشعب المصري ومؤيدي مبارك، وعلى رأس هؤلاء، يأتي التوأمان حسام وابراهيم حسن. فقد نقلت القناة الثانية بالتلفزيون المصري صورهما خلال ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يوجه بيانا للشعب المصري والبيت الأبيض يتابع عن كثب
المصدر أونلاين - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
أعلن التلفزيون المصري الخميس أن الرئيس حسني مبارك سيوجه بياناً للشعب المصري هذه الليلة من قصر الرئاسة، ما يشكل ثالث خطاب له منذ اندلاع الأزمة في مصر. وأعلن الناطق باسم البيت الأبيض، روبرت غيبس، إن الإدارة الأمريكية تتابع ما يحدث في مصر "عن كثب." ويأتي هذا التطور بعد سلسلة أنباء تشير إلى احتمال تنحي الرئيس المصري هذه الليلة، رغم أن رئيس الوزراء المصري، أحمد شفيق، أنه لم يتم اتخاذ أي قرار بشأن مستقبل مبارك، وفقاً لما ذكرته قناة النيل الإخبارية، مشيراً إلى أن مبارك مازال على رأس السلطة. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

البوابة العربية للأخبار التقنية - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
فأحداث مثل إخلاء ميدان التايمز، الزلزال الذي وقع في هاييتي والاحتجاجات في مصر وغيرها من الأحداث قد تم تمثيلها بالرسوم والصور القيمة على موقع تويتر بواسطة خدمات مثل Twitpic. بل أنه في بعض الأحيان لا تقوم الصور على موقع Twitpic بنقل الأحداث ولكنها تكون الحدث نفسه. ففي العام الماضي عندما تم نشر صورة لعامل الترانزيت وهو نائم أثناء فترة العمل، أثارت ضجة كبيرة في وسائل الإعلام. وعلى الرغم من أن العديد من الأشخاص يقومون باستخدام روابط يوتيوب إذا أرادوا نشر أفكارهم من خلال مقاطع الفيديو إلا أنه من الرائع أن ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الآلآف يتدفقون إلى ميدان التحرير للاحتفال برحيل مرتقب لمبارك
الرياض - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
وقال مشاركون في الاحتجاجات أن الالاف بدأوا في مسيرات من مختلف مناطق القاهرة للانضمام الى المتظاهرين للاحتفال ساعة الاعلان المرتقب عن تنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك. وردد آلاف من المتواجدين في الميدان شعارات تصر على تنتحي مبارك، كما هتفوا "الجيش والشعب .. إيد واحدة"، وكان التلفزيون المصري اذاع في وقت سابق بيانا باسم الجيش المصري قال فيه انه سيلتزم بمطالب الشعب المصري. من جانب آخر بين المتحدث باسم الخارجية المصرية اليوم أن أبو الغيط شرح في اتصالات مع عدد من نظرائه العرب والأوروبيين، تطور الأحداث في مصر مؤكدا أن ...


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2011)

خلاص كرهت كلمة ده احسن من غيره ويمكن الى جاى يكون اسوء
اسوء اسوء يعنى هو كان عدل اوى
شخصيات عامة تقدمت بطلب محاكمته امبارح
لما باع حكومته عشن يفضل اعد باعوه هما كمان وبانت فضايحهم
ده المسلمين الى شايفيين الفساد زهئو ما بال احنا فساد ومعاه اضطهاد
احسن مهما كان الى جاى
و ربنا يستر


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة يصدر بيان عاجل في ضوء الأحداث الجارية
الاسبوع اونلاين - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
عقد المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة اجتماعا اليوم الخميس، برئاسة المشير حسين طنطاوي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، لبحث الإجراءات والتدابير اللازمة للحفاظ علي الوطن ومكتسبات وطموحات شعب مصر العظيم. وقرر المجلس الاستمرار في الانعقاد المتواصل لبحث ما يمكن اتخاذه من إجراءات في هذا الشأن، وذلك في بيان تحت اسم "البيان رقم واحد". "انطلاقا من مسئولية القوات المسلحة والتزاما بحماية الشعب ورعاية مصالحه وأمنه، وحرصا علي سلامة الوطن والمواطنين ومكتسبات شعب مصر العظيم وممتلكاته، وتأكيدا ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

السعودية لأميركا: لا تهينوا مبارك
الجزيرة - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
هددت السعودية بدعم الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك إذا حاول البيت الأبيض الأميركي الضغط لإجراء تغيير سريع للنظام الحاكم في مصر. ففي اتصال هاتفي غاضب يوم 29 يناير/كانون الثاني أبلغ الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الرئيس باراك أوباما بألا يهين مبارك، وحذر من أنه سيتدخل لتأمين تمويل مصر إذا سحبت الولايات المتحدة برنامج معونتها البالغ 1.5 مليار دولار سنويا. وقالت صحيفة ذي تايمز إن أقرب حليف لأميركا في منطقة الخليج أكد ضرورة السماح للرئيس المصري بالبقاء في منصبه للإشراف على الفترة الانتقالية نحو ديمقراطية سلمية وبعدها ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

متحدث بأسم المعارضة

دولة ديمقراطية مدنية

بحرية دينية للجميع


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مسؤول أمريكي رفيع : مبارك وافق على تسليم سلطاته لنائبه
سبق - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
سي إن إن - واشنطن : كشف مسؤول أمريكي رفيع المستوى أن الرئيس المصري، حسني مبارك، وافق على تسليم سلطاته لنائبه عمر سليمان. وأضاف قائلاً: "نحن نرغب برؤية هذا يحدث.. لقد قيل لنا أنه سيحدث قريباً." وأبلغ مدير وكالة الاستخبارات الأمريكية CIA، ليون بانيتا، الكونغرس الأمريكي، أن هناك احتمالاً كبيراً وقوياً بأن يتنحى مبارك الليلة ، وذلك قبل التظاهرة الضخمة التي دعت إليها مختلف القوى الأربعاء واسمتها بمظاهرة التصعيد. وقال بانيتا إن التأثير الإقليمي الكلي في المنطقة بشأن ما يحدث في مصر يجب أن يكون موضع اهتمام بالغ ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الإخوان ينأون بأنفسهم عن إيران ويرفضون دولة دينية
مراسل - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
- قال محمد مرسي، عضو مكتب الإرشاد والمتحدث الإعلامي باسم جماعة، الإخوان، أن التنظيم لم يبدأ بعد الحوار مع النظام، وأن الجلسة التي جرت مع نائب الرئيس عمر سليمان "لم تكن حواراً بمفهومه الصحيح، وإنما خطوة لتدشين الحوار،" كما أشار التنظيم إلا معارضته لقيام دولة دينية في مصر لأنها "ضد الإسلام،" ونأى بنفسه عن التصريحات الصادرة من إيران وحزب الله لدعم المعارضة المصرية. وفيما يتعلق بموقف الإخوان من معاهدة السلام المبرمة مع إسرائيل في حال تغيير النظام، قال مرسي: "مصر دولة كبيرة، ولديها مؤسسات، وبرلمان وبعد أن ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مراسل - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
أصدر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية، اليوم الخميس، "البيان رقم 1"، أعلن فيه تأييده لمطالب الشعب "المشروعة" وقرر الاستمرار في الانعقاد بشكل دائم، وذلك ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يوجه خطابا للامة الخميس
موقع ال الآخبار ابنا - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
ابنا : أعلن التلفزيون المصري الخميس أن الرئيس حسني مبارك سيوجه بياناً للشعب المصري هذه الليلة من قصر الرئاسة، ما يشكل ثالث خطاب له منذ اندلاع الأزمة في مصر. وأعلن الناطق باسم البيت الأبيض، روبرت غيبس، إن الإدارة الأمريكية تتابع ما يحدث في مصر "عن كثب." ويأتي هذا التطور بعد سلسلة أنباء تشير إلى احتمال تنحي الرئيس المصري هذه الليلة، رغم أن رئيس الوزراء المصري، أحمد شفيق، أنه لم يتم اتخاذ أي قرار بشأن مستقبل مبارك، وفقاً لما ذكرته قناة النيل الإخبارية، مشيراً إلى أن مبارك مازال على رأس السلطة. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

بعد تداول اخبار برحيل مبارك : اجواء حماسية في ميدان التحرير ولا تحرك لقوات الجيش ودعوات للحذر من الوعود غير المجدية
الجيران - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
ومع تردد الانباء عن احتمال تنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك خلال ساعات وامساك الجيش بمقاليد الامور، ازدادت حماسة المتظاهرين المحتشدين في الساحة واخذوا يهتفون "الجيش والشعب يد واحدة"، فيما لم يسجل اي تحرك لقوات الجيش المتمركزة بدباباتها حول الميدان. من جانبه دعا وائل غنيم مفجر "ثورة 25 يناير" عبر صفحته على الفيسبوك المتظاهرين الى توخي الحذر. وقال لهم على موقع تويتر "ايها الشباب لم تستسلموا للتكهنات من الان انتظروا حتى تروا"، مضيفا "تحيا مصر". الا ان معظم المتظاهرين في الميدان يتوقعون حدوث شيء ما خاصة بعد اعلان ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

رائد بالجيش المصري ينضم للمتظاهرين ويطالب برحيل مبارك
المسلم - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
انضم رائد بالجيش المصري إلى المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير وطالب برحيل الرئيس حسني مبارك, مؤكدا أن النظام فقد شرعيته. وقال الرائد أحمد علي شومان في حديث مع قناة الجزيرة: إنه سلم سلاحه إلى زملائه وانضم للمتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير, مؤيدا مطالبهم بضرورة تنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك. وأضاف: إن الشعب المصري عانى لسنوات طويلة من الفقر والقمع وأن خيراته نهبت على أيدي عدد من رجال الاعمال والمسؤولين الذين هربوا أموالهم للخارج. وطالب شومان الرئيس المصري ووزير الدفاع بالرحيل بينما دعا رئيس هيئة الأركان ورئيس المنطقة ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

قلق أمريكي من مخاطر "ثورة مصر" على إسرائيل
الإسلام اليوم - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
قال جيمس شتاينبرج المسئول الثاني في الخارجية الأمريكية في إعلان في الكونجرس الخميس: إن الولايات المتحدة ستعمل بما لا يسمح للاضطرابات في مصر أن تسبب "خطرا جديدًا على إسرائيل". وقال مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية في إعلان مكتوب موجه إلى لجنة الشؤون الخارجية في مجلس النواب "إن إحدى الثوابت في هذه المنطقة التي تشهد تغيرات هي دعمنا الراسخ لأمن إسرائيل". وأضاف "سنعمل بقوة حيث صنعت إسرائيل السلام للحفاظ عليه وترسيخه وللتذكير بأننا نعتمد على أن تواصل الحكومات التي صنعت السلام مع إسرائيل التزامها". .


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

ننحني تعظيما لثورة شباب اختارت الخلاص
محيط - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
إذا كان لثورة تونس المجيدة فضل الرصاصة الأولى، فإن معركة "ميدان التحرير" في قلب قاهرة المعز هي الفيصل على المستوى المصري والعربي وارتجاجاتها تتوالى في مختلف العواصم لتبشر بشروق غد جديد. أطلت ثورة الشباب في مصر في مشهد حضاري حير العالم منذ 25 يناير/كانون الثاني، لتعطينا نكهة عصرية للنضال، فاستبدلت "كلاشينكوف" تشي جيفارا بـ"كيبورد" وائل غنيم ورفاقه، ثورة نظيفة بريئة، فشلت كل ماكينات "النضح" الإعلامي في تلويثها، ولأنها مباركة استطاعت أن تقلب الطاولة على رموز الإعلام الرسمي وتهز كياناتهم. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

أمريكا تقول انها تتابع "الموقف الذي يتسم بالسيولة" في مصر
رويترز العربية - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
واشنطن (رويترز) - قالت ادارة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما يوم الخميس انها تتابع "الموقف الذي يتسم بسيولة شديدة" في مصر وسط انباء تفيد بان الرئيس حسني مبارك قد يتنحى في وقت لاحق ليل الخميس بعد احتجاجات مضى عليها اسابيع. وابلغ مدير وكالة المخابرات المركزية الامريكية ليون بانيتا جلسة في الكونجرس بان من المحتمل الى حد بعيد ان يتنحى مبارك مساء يوم الخميس. ولم يوضح مصدر معلوماته لكن تقارير اخبارية ترددت قبيل الجلسة تشير الى ان مبارك قد يتنحى. وحاولت ادارة أوباما اقامة توازن دقيق خلال تطورات الازمة في مصر. ...


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررر مشكوررر مشكوررر 
على الاخبار والمجهود الكبير جدا جدا 
ميرسى كتير كليمووو بجد الف الف 
شكرا على الاخبار دى والمجهود الرائع 
اللى بذلتك بجمع الاخبار لينا بجد 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يجتمع مع سليمان وشفيق قبيل خطابه المنتظر
سبق - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
سي إن إن - واشنطن : عقد الرئيس المصري، حسني مبارك، مساء اليوم الخميس، اجتماعاً مع نائبه عمر سليمان ورئيس الوزراء أحمد شفيق، وفقاً لما ذكره التلفزيون المصري وذلك قبل وقت من توجيهه بياناً للشعب المصري، من قصر الرئاسة هذه الليلة فيما يشكل ثالث خطاب له منذ اندلاع الأزمة في مصر. وفي ميدان التحرير كانت الحشود الهائلة التي تقاطرت هذه الليلة إلى الميدان تهتف "مدنية.. مدنية.. مش عسكرية"، وذلك في أعقاب أنباء وشائعات عن احتمال قيام الرئيس المصري بالتنحي لصالح الجيش المصري.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

البيت الأبيض يتابع كل الاحتمالات فى مصر
الاهرام - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
قال البيت الأبيض، اليوم الخميس، إنه يتابع الموقف الذي ينطوي على كل الاحتمالات في مصر وإن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما يتابع التطورات. وقال روبرت جيبز للصحفيين على متن الطائرة رقم واحد للسلاح الجوي التي تنقل أوباما إلى ميشيجان: "نتابع موقفا ينطوي على كل الاحتمالات". وذكر أن أولوية واشنطن مازالت الانتقال المنظم للسلطة وإجراء انتخابات حرة ونزيهة في مصر.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

وفاة رئيس الأركان المصري السابق سعد الدين الشاذلي ابرز معارضي أنور السادات
سريانيوز - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
توفي يوم الخميس رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي عن عمر ناهز 88 عاما، والذي اعترض على قرارات الرئيس السابق أنور السادات أثناء حرب عام 1973. وقالت وكالة الأنباء الشرق الأوسط المصرية "إن الشاذلي، الذي يعزا إليه انه قاد الهجوم المصري على خط بارليف في الحرب تشرين، توفي صباح الخميس بعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض". وكان الشاذلي أحد قادة حرب 6 تشرين وشارك بدور رئيسي في التخطيط لها والإشراف على معاركها، لكنه اختلف مع الرئيس المصري أنور السادات على مسار الحرب فقرر إبعاده عن القوات ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

عاجل
عمال مصنع النسيج في المحلة الكبرى ينضمون الى المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير
إذاعة العراق الحر - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
انضم عمال واحدة من اكبر المصانع في مصر هو مصنع النسيج في المحلة الكبرى في دلتا النيل الى المتظاهرين ضد النظام منذ أكثر من أسبوعين وتجمعوا أمام مبنى إدارة المصنع الذي يشغل اكثر من 24 الف عامل معلنين عصيانا عن العمل لأجل غير محدد. وقال فيصل نوشة أحد المنظمين أن الاعتصام يأتي تضامنا مع متظاهري ميدان التحرير وللمطالبة بحقوق العمال في رفع رواتبهم وامتيازاتهم الوظيفية.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يجتمع مع سليمان وشفيق وميدان التحرير يهتف دولة "مدنية"
سي ان ان العربية - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- عقد الرئيس المصري، حسني مبارك، مساء الخميس، اجتماعين متتاليين، الأول مع نائبه عمر سليمان، والثاني مع رئيس الوزراء، أحمد شفيق، وفقاً لما ذكره التلفزيون المصري، وذلك قبل وقت من توجيهه بياناً للشعب المصري، من قصر الرئاسة هذه الليلة فيما يشكل ثالث خطاب له منذ اندلاع الأزمة في مصر. وفي الأثناء، قال الرئيس الأمريكي، بارك أوباما، إن "علينا الانتظار لنرى ما سيحدث"، دون أي يضيف المزيد. وفي ميدان التحرير كانت الحشود الهائلة التي تقاطرت هذه الليلة إلى الميدان تهتف "مدنية.. مدنية. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرون: لن ننسحب إلا بتنحي مبارك وإعلان حكومة مدنية
العرب اونلاين - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
أ" إن المتظاهرين ، الذين يتجاوز عددهم مليون شخص ، استقبلوا بفرحة مشوبة بالحذر بيانا بثه المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على أنه في حالة انعقاد دائم لبحث ما يمكن اتخاذه من إجراءات وتدابير للحفاظ على الوطن ومكتسباته وطموحات شعب مصر. وذكر بعض المتظاهرين في الإذاعة الداخلية الموجودة بميدان التحرير أنهم لن يغادروا الميدان حتى لو تنحى الرئيس مبارك عن السلطة إلا بعد أن يشكل الجيش حكومة مدنية تدير البلاد ويعلن حل البرلمان وإلغاء حالة الطوارئ. وقال شهود عيان إن أهالي المناطق والأحياء المحيطة بميدان التحرير بدأوا في ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الرئيس بين المبادرة والمغادرة والمناورة!
نشوان نيوز - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
لهذا كان ما حدث في تونس، وفي مصر هو خروج عما ألِفهُ الناس لإجيال وسنين. ولهذا كانت ثورة بكل المعايير والمقاييس، وبكل ما تحمله المُفردة من معنى من الجلل والمهابة وجلال الشهادة. ولهذا كانت إبداعاً مهيباً، وعملاً خلَّاقاً. وعلى ما سلف أزعم الإستطاعةَ بالقول - مُعيداً ومُكرراً - والتقرير، أنَّ ما يحدث الآن في مصر، وتونس، هو حالة إبداع في رسم حالة الإنسان العربي، بشروط جديدة، وواقع جديد له أرضياته وفرضياته، ونفسية مختلفة،بكل المعاني الواسعة والكبيرة لهذه الكلمات. هذا الذي يحدث، هو ثورة في المفاهيم، ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يتنحى الليلة والجيش المصري يعلن بيان "تاييد لمطالب الشعب" للحفاظ على الوطن


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

مرسي كليمو علي موافاتنا بالاخبار 
ربنا يعمل اللي فية الصالح


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

تى إى داتا: لا نتعامل مع أى شركة إسرائيلية فى قطاع الإنترنت
اليوم السابع - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
أكدت الشركة المصرية لنقل البيانات "تى إى داتا" أن قطع خدمة الإنترنت فى الفترة من 28 يناير إلى 2 فبراير كان بناء على تعليمات أمنية وخارج عن إرادة الشركة، مشيرة إلى أن ما تردد فى بعض الصحف عن اعتماد شركة كبرى مصرية على تقنية إسرائيلية فى قطع الإنترنت، فتؤكد الشركة أنه لا علاقة لها بهذا الادعاء، ولم يتم التعامل من قريب أو بعيد مع الشركة المذكورة مطلقا. تؤكد الشركة على أنها تطبق أعلى معايير الجودة والأمان للحفاظ على سلامة وسرية بياناتها وبيانات كافة المشتركين، لافتة إلى أن ثقة المشتركين فى خدماتها كانت وراء ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

القرار النهائي لاستئناف عمل البورصة المصرية السبت المقبل
محيط - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
القاهرة: أعلن الدكتور خالد سرى صيام، رئيس البورصة المصرية أن القرار النهائي حول استئناف البورصة لنشاطها سيتخذ مساء بعد غد السبت وذلك على ضوء تطورات الأحداث التي تشهدها مصر حاليا. وأشار صيام في تصريحاته إلى أن قرار استمرار تعليق التداولات بالبورصة وارد إلا أنه مع ذلك ينبغي علينا أن ننتظر تطورات الأحداث قبل الاعلان رسمياً عن ذلك . وأضاف أن البورصة تراعي في المقام الأول مصلحة المستثمرين بها كما تستهدف الحفاظ على سلامة السوق، مؤكداً أن ادارة البورصة بصدد التشاور مع هيئة الرقابة المالية وجمعيات المستثمرين ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

البحرين تحجب جروب على الفيس بوك يدعو للتظاهر
اليوم السابع - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
قامت السلطات البحرينية بحجب مجموعة من الصفحات الإلكترونية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك تدعو الناس إلى الخروج والتظاهر ضد السياسة التى تنتهجها السلطة فى التجنيس السياسى والتمييز الطائفى والاعتقالات التعسفية المستمرة للمعارضين ضد سياسة السلطة، ومن أجل المطالبة بالعدالة الاجتماعية، وذلك فى يوم الرابع عشر من فبراير القادم وذلك على غرار ما يحدث فى مصر وتونس. ذكرت منظمة أيفكس لحرية التعبير أن السلطات البحرينية لا تعرف من هى الجهة التى تقف وراء هذه الدعوة، إلا أنها انتشرت سريعا بين الكثير من الشباب فى ...


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (10 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى  كتيررر 
كليموووو 
على الاخبار 
وعلى المجهود الرائع جدا 

متابعين معاك


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

المصريون والعرب يؤيدون ثورة التحرير . فيديو
الوفد - ‏قبل 6 دقائق‏
حيث احتشدوا أمام القنصلية المصرية بنيويورك لعدة ساعات مرددين الهتافات المطالبة برحيل مبارك حتى تبدأ مصر عهداً جديداً يكفل الحرية والعدالة لجميع المصريين بعد أن عانى المصريون على مدار العقود الثلاثة الماضية من غياب سيادة القانون وحقوق الانسان واختلاط السلطة بالمال. وطالب المتظاهرون مبارك بالرحيل عن السلطة وعدم العناد مع رغبة الشعب المصري فى التغيير وحتى لا تراق المزيد من دماء الشهداء الذين وصل عددهم إلى أكثر من 300 شهيد حتى الآن.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

ههههههه
خبر كرة كدة

الفيفا يشترط استقرار الأمن لاستئناف الدوري المصري
ايجيبتى - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
قال سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم ان الفيفا حددت شرطين أساسيين من أجل استكمال بطولة الدوري المصري الممتاز بعد توقفه بسبب الأحداث التي تشهدها مصر ، وكشف زاهر في حوار مع النسخة العربية لموقع شبكة (CNN) الأمريكية الشرطين قائلا "الفيفا اشترط ضمان قدرة قوات الأمن في الحفاظ على الأمن والأمان أثناء المباريات، وثاني الشروط موافقة جميع أندية الدوري على استكمال البطولة وخوض اللقاءات المتبقية لها من عمر الدوري ، وأضاف " إلغاء الدوري سيتسبب في خسارة كبيرة للإتحاد المصري، وللأندية نفسها التي صرفت أموالا ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

فنانو الأردن يطالبون "ثوار التحرير" بالصمود لتشرق شمس الحرية
دنيا الوطن - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
طالب فنانون أردنيون المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير بالصمود لخلع الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك من منصبه في ظل تعنته الشديد؛ حيث ما زال يصر على تمسكه بالحكم بعد ثلاثين عاما من حكم جمهورية مصر. وشدد الفنانون الأردنيون على حق الشعب المصري في التعبير عن رأيه، ورفض هيمنة النظام، فالظلم والجوع والقمع الذي عاشه الشعب المصري المعروف بجبروته ولد انفجارا لديهم، ومن الممكن في حالة تحقيق هدفهم برحيل مبارك أن يؤثر ذلك على جميع الأنظمة الدكتاتورية الحالية. ورأى الفنانون أن زوال نظام مبارك يعني تغييرا جذريا في خارطة المنطقة؛ ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

ثورة مصر ستغيّر جيش إسرائيل
ترند - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
اذربيجان ، باكو وكالة تــرنــد، ‏ - قال رئيس الاستخبارات العسكرية الإسرائيلية السابق الجنرال في الاحتياط عاموس يدلين إن إسرائيل ستضطر لزيادة ميزانية جيشها وتعيد بناء تشكيلاتها الأمنية من جديد إذا تحققت "التنبؤات السوداء" ونجحت الثورة المصرية. وأوضح يدلين في محاضرة قدمها اليوم في مؤتمر هرتزليا للأمن القومي الذي اختتم أعماله اليوم الخميس، أن قوة ردع إسرائيل مقابل مصر قضية إستراتيجية. وأكد يدلين -الذي تعرض لانتقادات إسرائيلية لعدم تنبؤه بالثورة المصرية قبل إنهاء عمله نهاية العام المنصرم- أن الجيش ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

*بالصور.. فنانو مصر منقسمون بشأن مطلب رحيل مبارك*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

*بالصور.. فنانو مصر منقسمون بشأن مطلب رحيل مبارك*






 		 		 			تاريخ النشر : 2011-02-10						


 

 


 			غزة - دنيا الوطن
 انقسم الفنانون المصريون -خلال الأيام الأخيرة- بين مؤيد ومعارض للمطلب   الرئيس للشباب المتظاهر بميدان التحرير والمتمثل في رحيل الرئيس حسني   مبارك.

  وفي الوقت؛ الذي أعرب فيه عديد الفنانين عن تضامنهم مع المتظاهرين، من  خلال  الانضمام إليهم بميدان التحرير، فقد خرج بعضهم الآخر في مسيرات وصفت  بأنها  لدعم الاستقرار والتأييد للرئيس مبارك.

  ومن الفنانين المعارضين للرئيس مبارك والمطالبين برحيله منى زكي وبسمة   وتيسير فهمي وجيهان فاضل وخالد النبوي وعمرو واكد والمخرج السينمائي خالد   يوسف.

  أما أبرز الفنانين المؤيدين لبقاء مبارك؛ فهم نهال عنبر ولقاء سويدان وحسن يوسف وزوجته الفنانة المعتزلة شمس البارودي.

  ونال الفنانون المؤيدون لمبارك والرافضون لرحيله هجوما عنيفا من جانب   المحتجين في ميدان التحرير، وترددت أنباء عن قيام المتظاهرين بطرد الفنان   أحمد السقا من الميدان، إلا أنه نفى بعد ذلك هذه الأنباء.

  كما أقدم الشباب المحتشد بميدان التحرير على طرد المطرب تامر حسني الملقب   بنجم الجيل، بعد أن حاول توجيه كلمة لهم يطلب فيها منهم التهدئة، والعودة   إلى منازلهم، وانتظار تنفيذ الحكومة الجديدة ما وعدت به.

  في الوقت نفسه أطلق نشطاء حملات إلكترونية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي   تطالب بمقاطعة أعمال الفنانين الرافضين لثورة شباب مصر، فيما أنشأ البعض ما   أسموه بقائمة "العار" أو قائمة "سوداء" تضم المشاهير من فنانين وإعلاميين   ولاعبي كرة، الذين وقفوا مع النظام المصري.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة يعلن انعقاده بشكل متواصل.. الأمين العام للحزب الوطني لرويترز: الخيار الأفضل لمبارك هو التنحي
سانا - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
قال أمين عام الحزب الوطني الحاكم في مصر إن الخيار الأفضل للرئيس مبارك هو التنحي وأتوقع مغادرته اليوم جاء ذلك في وقت تواصلت فيه المظاهرات الحاشدة في ميدان التحرير والساحات والجسور المحيطة به والعديد من المدن المصرية المطالبة برحيل مبارك ونظامه. فقد قال حسام بدراوي الأمين العام للحزب الوطني الحاكم في مصر إن الخيار الأفضل للرئيس مبارك هو التنحي وأتوقع مغادرته اليوم. ونقلت رويترز عن بدراوي قوله لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية بي بي سي آمل أن يسلم الرئيس مبارك سلطاته الليلة مضيفا أنه قد يوجه خطابا إلى المصريين هذه ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

في ما يلي أبرز الأحداث التي عاشتها مصر يوم الخميس 10 فبراير/شباط 2011.

- الجيش المصري يعيد نشر قواته بالقاهرة لحماية القصر الرئاسي ومبنى التلفزيون.

-  مسؤول عسكري كبير يبلغ المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير أنه ستتم الاستجابة لكل مطالبهم.

- رئيس الوزراء المصري يقول إن الرئيس مبارك قد يتنحى والموقف في البلاد سينجلي قريبا.

- الأمين العام للحزب الوطني الحاكم يتوقع أن يستجيب مبارك لمطالب شعبه قبل يوم الجمعة.

- المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة يصدر البيان رقم 1 الذي أكد أنه سيظل في اجتماع مفتوح لاتخاذ تدابير للحفاظ على الشعب المصري.

- صور انعقاد اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة تظهر غياب الرئيس مبارك القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عن الاجتماع.

- مصادر تقول للجزيرة إن البيان رقم 1 للقوات المسلحة جاء بعد تحفظ الجيش على خطاب كان يعتزم مبارك إلقاءه لنقل صلاحياته لنائبه عمر سليمان.

- تسريبات تقول إن الرئيس مبارك غادر الأراضي المصرية دون الحديث عن الجهة المقصودة.

- وكالة رويترز تنقل عن الأمين العام للحزب الوطني الحاكم في مصر قوله إنه يتوقع أن يغادر مبارك اليوم الخميس.

- وزير الإعلام المصري أنس الفقي ينفي تنحي الرئيس مبارك ويؤكد بقاءه بالسلطة.

- رئيس الوزراء المصري يقول للتلفزيون الحكومي إن الرئيس مبارك باق في موقعه وكل شيء بيد الرئيس ولم يتخذ أي قرار حتى الآن.

- التلفزيون المصري يقول إن الرئيس مبارك سيوجه كلمة إلى الأمة خلال هذه الليلة من القاهرة.

- إجلاء معظم الموظفين من مبنى التلفزيون المصري خشية اقتحامه من قبل المتظاهرين.

- التلفزيون المصري يقول إن الرئيس مبارك يعقد اجتماعين منفصلين مع كل من نائبه عمر سليمان ورئيس الوزراء أحمد شفيق.

- عدد المتظاهرين المطالبين بتنحي مبارك في ميدان التحرير والساحات والجسور المحيطة به يتجاوز ثلاثة ملايين متظاهر.

- البيت الأبيض يقول إن الحالة في مصر غير مستقرة  والرئيس أوباما يقول إنه لابد من الانتظار لرؤية ما يحدث في مصر.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

"إكسبرس نيوز" مصر/ أزمة / تحليل (خاص)
الخميس 10 شباط 2011

تحليل: ماذا يعني تسليم مبارك السلطة للجيش؟
القاهرة - خدمة قدس برس (محمد جمال عرفة)
(محمد جمال عرفة) مع دخول الثورة الشعبية المصرية التي اندلعت في 25 كانون ثاني (يناير) 2011 أسبوعها الثالث، واستمرار شباب الثورة وأصحاب المظالم في كافة القطاعات في التمسك بمطلبهم الرئيسي وهو (رحيل الرئيس) أو (رحيل النظام)، وبالمقابل رفض الرئيس حسني مبارك التنحي قبل انتهاء ولايته في غضون الـ 200 يوم القادمين، وتضرر أوضاع مصر السياسية والاقتصادية، وانتشار أشكال أخري من العصيان المدني بين الموظفين والعمال الناقمين على أحوالهم المعيشية، أصبح خيار تدخل طرف ثالث لحل هذه المعضلة أمرا محتما.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

ايمن نور: سنطوي اليوم الصحفة السوداء بتاريخ مصر ونفتح صحفة جديدة
الانتقاد - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
اشار رئيس "حزب الغد" المصري ايمن نور، الى ان مصر ستطوي اليوم الصحفة السوداء بتاريخها وتفتح صحفة جديدة، آملاً أن تكون جيدة وتسمح بدولة مدنية مستقيمة. نور وفي حديث لـ"OTV"، لفت الى ان الجيش لن يقول الامن له انما للشعب الذي قال كلمته، مؤكداً أن مصر بانتظار مرحلة انتقالية حقيقية وفقا لأجندة طلبات الشعب. وأوضح أن الاولوية تتمثل بغياب الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك عن الوجه السياسي، عندها ستشارك المعارضة بالحوار والنقاش ولملمة شتات مواقف المصريين .


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

أحد أهم جيوش الشرق الأوسط
مأرب برس - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
كما شاركت في عهد السادات في مناوشات مصرية ليبية حيث قامت بهجمات خاطفة على بعض القواعد الليبية. والقائد الحالي لسلاح الجو هو الفريق رضا محمود حافظ ويشغل منصبه منذ عام 2008. وتملك القوات الجوية 569 طائرة قاذفة مقاتلة، و149 مروحية، ما يجعلها الأكبر حجماً في إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط. ويصنفها الخبراء العسكريون في المركز الثاني في منطقة الشرق الأوسط في قدراتها القتالية بعد إسرائيل وقبل تركيا. وتملك 17 قاعدة جوية رئيسة، وقواعد احتياط وخدمة في جميع أنحاء مصر. وتعد القوات الجوية المصرية رابع مستخدم في العالم ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مدير المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية: مبارك قد انتهى


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مأرب برس - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
دولة الامارات محرجة ومجبرة على استقبال مبارك


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

وائل غنيم يكتب على تويتر "المهمة انجزت"
القدس - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
القاهرة (ا ف ب) -كتب الشاب وائل غنيم، خبير الانترنت الذي اصبح رمزا ل"ثورة 25 يناير" في مصر، الخميس على موقع تويتر "ميشن اكومبليشد" او "المهمة انجزت" وذلك بعد الانباء التي رجحت ان يعلن الرئيس حسني مبارك تنحيه مساء اليوم. وكتب وائل غنيم مدير التسويق في شركة "غوغل" الاميركية الذي افرج عنه الاثنين بعد احتجازه لمدة 12 يوما معصوب العينين اثر اشتراكه في التظاهرات الاولى، "ريفولوشن 2.0: ميشن اكومبليشد#25 جينواري" (ثورة 2.0: المهمة انجزت#25 يناير). وكان وائل غنيم كشف عن انه هو صاحب صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" على موقع ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

"شعبولا" حاضر في احتجاجات ميدان التحرير بأغنية جديدة
الاهرام - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
سارع المطرب الشعبي شعبان عبد الرحيم كعادته في مواكبة الأحداث السياسية والاجتماعية بإصدار أغنية جديدة عن الثورة التي تعيشها مصر منذ يناير الماضي بعنوان "25 ميدان التحرير". أصدر شعبان عبدالرحيم أغنيات عن جنون البقر وانفلونزا الخنازير والحرب على غزة. بالإضافة الى أغنيته الشهيرة "أنا أكره اسرائيل". وهاجم شعبولا في أغنيته الجديدة التي ألفها كاتب أغانيه المفضل إسلام خليل مدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية السابق محمد البرادعي الذي كان من بين الداعين إلى التغيير في مصر. وأثنى شعبولا على الشباب الذي قاد مظاهرات ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

شيعة مصر يرفضون تدخلات إيران في الثورة المصرية
العراق للجميع - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
وأوضح مفتاح أن مرجعيتهم الدينية كشيعة تختلف مع نظام الحكم بإيران، مطالبا بإعلان دولة مدنية في مصر وليس دينية إسلامية، كما دعا الخمانئي، مشيرا إلى أنهم نجحوا في جمع 40 توقيعاً حتى الآن على البيان. هذا ورفض الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر الدكتور احمد الطيب تصريحات الولي الفقيه للنظام الإيراني علي خامنئي التي دعا فيها الشعب المصري إلى مواصلة الاحتجاج وإقامة دولة إسلامية على غرار الثورة الإيرانية. وقال شيخ الأزهر في بيان له انه يرفض بشدة «السياسيات الإيرانية التي تستخدم مرجعيتها الدينية العليا وتسخرها لتصدير ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

عزمى مجاهد يكتب: ثورة الشباب لم تحدث صدفة.. وتجاوزات الماضى لن تمر مرور الكرام
اليوم السابع - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
لا يستطيع أحد من كان أن ينكر ما حققه شباب مصر الواعى يوم 25 يناير من تغيرات فى الوضع المصرى، سواء على مستوى القيادة السياسية أو الشارع المصرى، وعلى جميع المستويات والأصعدة، حيث فاق الشعب المصرى من غيبوبته وعادت إليه الروح، صدقونى ما حققته ثورة 25 يناير شيئا لم يكن متوقعا، لكن والغريب أن هناك من يحاول خطف ثورتهم لتحقيق بطولات فى الإعلام المصرى، وفجأة وبدون مقدمات رأينا الأحزاب التى لم نكن نسمع عنها شيئاً، ولم يكن لهم وجود فى الشارع المصرى والسياسى طوال السنوات الماضية، ووجدنا هؤلاء يركبون الموجة ومحاولة ...


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (10 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رائع جدا 

متابعين تمام


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

واشنطن تؤكد العمل بما لا يسمح للمظاهرات أن تسبب خطرا على إسرائيل
الاهرام - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
قال مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية جيمس شتاينبرج إن الولايات المتحدة ستعمل بما لا يسمح للاضطرابات في مصر بأن تسبب "خطرا جديدا على إسرائيل والمنطقة". وقال شتاينبرج في إعلان مكتوب موجه الى لجنة الشئون الخارجية في مجلس النواب "إن إحدى الثوابت في هذه المنطقة التي تشهد تغيرات هي دعمنا الراسخ لأمن إسرائيل". وأضاف " سنعمل بقوة حيث صنعت إسرائيل السلام للحفاظ عليه وترسيخه وللتذكير بأننا نعتمد على أن تواصل الحكومات التي صنعت السلام مع إسرائيل التزامها". وقال شتاينبرج "إننا ملتزمون بالتأكد من أن التغيرات السياسية ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

نور وسط الظلام

يلا  يا نور

لليل نهاية

واعتقد هناك راحة بال سينعم بها وخصوصاً الشعب المسيحي


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

متظاهرو التحرير يضعون توأم الزمالك فى 'القائمة السوداء'
وكالة معـاً الاخبـاريـة المستقـلـة - ‏قبل 6 دقائق‏
القاهرة - معا - قام المتظاهرون الشباب فى ميدان التحرير بعمل قائمة تضم بعض الرياضين والفنانين والاعلاميين الذين ارادوا اجهاض حركة الثورة حسبما وصف المتظاهرون ، وشملت هذه القائمة الاولية من الرياضيين حسام حسن المدير الفني للزمالك وتوأمه ابراهيم مدير الكرة بالنادي . جاء السبب وراء ذلك الى ان حسام وابراهيم قد سبقا واعلنا تأييدهما الكامل لإستمرار حسنى مبارك كرئيسا لجمهورية مصر العربية بعد المظاهرات التى خرجا فيها الثنائى في ميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين والتى كانت تدعم بقاء الرئيس وهو ما يتنافى مع مطالب ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

اوباما: مصر تشهد كتابة تاريخ جديد
وكالة معـاً الاخبـاريـة المستقـلـة - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
بيت لحم-معا- اعلن الرئيس الاميركي باراك اوباما الخميس ان العالم يشهد كتابة تاريخ جديد في مصر في الوقت الذي يرتقب فيه اعلان الرئيس حسني مبارك ترك السلطة بصورة وشيكة. ووصف اوباما ما يحصل في مصر بانه تاريخ يتشكل وتتبدد فصوله في مصر. واضاف في كلمة مقتضبة القاها الليلة تعليقا على ما يجري في مصر ": الشعب المصري خرج بجيل جديد يريدون لاصواتهم ان تسمع".


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

قالت قناة الحرة مساء الخميس أن مصادر في دبي قالت له أن الرئيس مبارك الذي يتردد بقوة أنه سيتنحى عن الحكم في مصر، سيصل إلى دبي خلال ساعات.

وكانت قناة العربية قد قالت في وقت سابق أن الرئيس مبارك قد توجه إلى منتجع شرم الشيخ مساء اليوم برفقة الفريق سامي عنان رئيس أركان الجيش.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

أوباما: نراقب الأوضاع فى مصر عن كثب زنشهد تاريخا يتشكل
الاهرام - ‏قبل 4 دقائق‏
أكد الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما أن ادارته تتابع عن كثب ما يحدث في مصر وسوف يكون له ما يقوله بعد أن ينجلي الموقف بشكل أوضح . وقال إننا نشهد تاريخا يتشكل وتتبدى فصوله مشيرا إلى أن عملية الانتقال تحدث لأن شعب مصر يطالب بالتغيير . وأوضح أوباما أن المصريين خرجوا بأعداد لاحصر لها وكان الشباب في الصدارة . وأستطرد : "إنهم جيل جديد يريدون لأصواتهم أن يتم سماعها" . وأضاف أنه إذا ما أردنا أن نتقدم للأمام فلابد من الاعتماد على الشباب وأضاف أن أمريكا ستقوم بكل ما بوسعها لدعم انتقال طبيعي للسلطة في مصر. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

أوباما: الشباب المصري يُشكل الآن تاريخًا جديداً لبلاده
مصراوي - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
علق الرئيس الأمريكي باراك اوباما على تطور الأحداث في مصر في مؤتمر صحفي عقده مساء الخميس قائلا:" نتابع الأحداث في مصر عن كثب وسيكون لنا كلاما عقب وضوح الموقف في مصر". وأضاف أوباما: إن تاريخا جديدا يتشكل في مصر الآن، بيد شباب مصر، حيث خرج المصريون بأعداد لا مثيل لها يمثلون كافة الأطياف وإن كان أغلبهم شباب للمطالبة بالتغيير وبمزيد من الإصلاحات. وأكد أوباما أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ستقدم كل الدعم لانتقال ديمقراطي للسلطة في مصر. إلى ذلك، ابلغ مدير وكالة المخابرات المركزية الامريكية ليون بانيتا جلسة في ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

يا لطيف كيف يتخلوا عن الذي يتعامل معهم

والاهم الناس لا تتعلم الدرس

لانها لا تقراء التاريخ

كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

اوباما : عملية الانتقال في مصر تحدث الآن
السوسنة - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
قال الرئيس الامريكي باراك اوباما في تعقيبه على الاحداث الجارية في مصر ان عملية التغيير والانتقال تحدث الآن لأن الشعب يطالب بالتغيير ويريد لصوته أن يسمع . وأضاف اوباما خلال لقائه بطلاب جامعة ميتشغان الامريكية ان الولايات المتحدة تتابع عن كثب الامور التي تحدث في مصر وان لديها ما تقوله حول الوضع في مصر بعد انجلاء الامور . وشدد اوباما على أن الولايات المتحدة سوف تفعل كل ما بوسعها لدعم عملية انتقال طبيعية في مصر .


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

أوباما: أمريكا ستدعم انتقالا منظما للسلطة في مصر
رويترز العربية - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
ماركيت (ميشيجان) (رويترز) - قال الرئيس الامريكي باراك أوباما يوم الخميس ان الولايات المتحدة ستبذل كل ما في وسعها لدعم انتقال منظم وحقيقي الى الديمقراطية في مصر. وقال أوباما "نريد أن يعرف كل المصريين أن أمريكا ستواصل بذل كل ما بوسعنا لدعم انتقال منظم وحقيقي الى الديمقراطية في مصر." وأضاف أنه يتابع الاحداث في مصر عن كثب.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

أهم جيوش الشرق الأوسط.
قادة الجيش المصري الرئيسيون.. طنطاوي وعنان وحافظ وسيف الدين ومميش
2011/02/10 الساعة 21:48




 
تترقب جميع الدوائر المصرية والدولية أن يكون للقوات المسلحة الدور الأهم في حسم الأزمة الحالية التي بدأت بانتفاضة 25 يناير.
وفي ما يلي تفاصيل عن الجيش وأفرعه الرئيسة وأهم قادته:
القوات البرية
الأكبر بين أفرع الجيش المصري، ويبلغ عدد جنوده النظاميين 340 ألف جندي بالإضافة إلى 375 ألف احتياط، وهو أكبر قوة برية في إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط، وتعتمد على معدات غربية وشرقية، بالإضافة إلى صناعات مصرية من الذخائر والأسلحة.
القيادة العامة في القاهرة.. بقيادة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع ورئاسة أركان حرب الفريق سامي عنان.
وتتكون من: الجيش الثاني وقيادته في الإسماعيلية، حوالي 120 كم من القاهرة. والجيش الثالث الميداني وقيادته في السويس.
أما المناطق العسكرية فهي المنطقة العسكرية المركزية وقيادتها في القاهرة، والمنطقة الغربية العسكرية وقيادتها في سيدي براني، والمنطقة الشمالية العسكرية وقيادتها في الإسكندرية، والمنطقة العسكرية الجنوبية وقيادتها في أسيوط.
وتتكون القوات البرية من: 4 فرق مدرعة تضم لواءين مدرعين، ولواء ميكانيكياً، ولواء مدفعياً.
و8 فرق مشاة ميكانيكية تضم لواء مدرعاً، ولواءين ميكانيكيين، ولواء مدفعية، ولواء حرس جمهوري مدرعاً، و4 ألوية مدرعة مستقلة، ولواءين مشاة مستقلين، ولواء منقولاً جواً، ولواء مظلات، و8 مجموعات قوات خاصة، و15 لواء مدفعية مستقلاً، ولواءين هاون مستقلين، و6 ألوية أي تي جي دبليو (أسلحة مضادة للدبابات) ولواءين اس اس إم (صواريخ أرض أرض).
المشير حسين طنطاوي
القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع. من مواليد 1935 من أب مصري نوبي، تخرج في الكلية الحربية 1956، ثم كلية القيادة والأركان، كان قائد وحدة مشاة مقاتلة في حرب 1973، وحصل بعد الحرب على نوط الشجاعة العسكري.
الفريق سامي عنان
رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة، شارك في حربي الاستنزاف و1973، كان قائداً لقوات الدفاع الجوي حتى 2005، من مواليد 1948.
وتلقى دورات في الدفاع الجوي من روسيا، وزمالة كلية الدفاع الوطني من أكاديمية ناصر العسكرية، وزمالة كلية الحرب العليا من أكاديمية ناصر، وقائد كتيبة صواريخ يوليو 1981.
القوات الجوية المصرية
يعود إنشاؤها إلى عام 1928 بعد طلب تقدم به البرلمان إلى الحكومة. وظلت جزءاً من الجيش إلى أن صدر قرار ملكي بتحويلها إلى فرع مستقل.
وشاركت في حرب فلسطين 1948 وفي حرب اليمن وحرب يونيو/حزيران 1967 وحرب الاستنزاف وحرب أكتوبر 1973 وكان قائدها في الحرب الأخيرة الفريق محمد حسني مبارك.
كما شاركت في عهد السادات في مناوشات مصرية ليبية حيث قامت بهجمات خاطفة على بعض القواعد الليبية.
والقائد الحالي لسلاح الجو هو الفريق رضا محمود حافظ ويشغل منصبه منذ عام 2008. وتملك القوات الجوية 569 طائرة قاذفة مقاتلة، و149 مروحية، ما يجعلها الأكبر حجماً في إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط.
ويصنفها الخبراء العسكريون في المركز الثاني في منطقة الشرق الأوسط في قدراتها القتالية بعد إسرائيل وقبل تركيا.
وتملك 17 قاعدة جوية رئيسة، وقواعد احتياط وخدمة في جميع أنحاء مصر. وتعد القوات الجوية المصرية رابع مستخدم في العالم لطائرات إف 16 – فالكون 220 الأمريكية الصنع.
وفي حرب 1973 استخدمت جميع طائراتها بما فيها طائرات التدريب في قصف المواقع الإسرائيلية، ليؤكد سلاح الجو سيطرته على سماء المعركة بمساعدة صورايخ سام السوفييتية (الروسية) الصنع المضادة للطائرات، وبذلك استرد هيبته التي فقدها في حرب يونيو/حزيران 1967 عندما دمر سلاح الجو الاسرائيلي معظم طائراته وهي قابعة على الأرض.
ودخلت القوات الجوية أكبر وأطول معركة جوية في العصر الحديث يوم 14 اكتوبر 1973 شاركت فيها 160 طائرة مقاتلة مصرية وإسرائيلية.
وقائد القوات الجوية هو الفريق طيار رضا محمود حافظ من مواليد 1952، تخرج في الكلية الجوية 1972 وشارك في السنة التالية مباشرة في حرب اكتوبر 1973. وهو حاصل على بكالوريوس في الطيران وماجستير في العلوم العسكرية وزميل كلية الحرب العليا وزمالة مديري الجوده بالولايات المتحدة وحاصل على الدورة العليا لكبار القادة بأكاديمية ناصر العسكرية ونوط الواجب العسكري.
الدفاع الجوي
ويملك الجيش المصري نظاماً حديثاً للدفاع الجوي وأنظمة صواريخ مضادة للدبابات، وأكبر حجم من صواريخ أرض- أرض بعد الصين وروسيا والولايات المتحدة، ولديها 350 منصة سام2 التي خرجت أعداد منها من الخدمة واستبدلت بأنظمة أحدث وأقوى تأثيراً.
وينخرط في الدفاع الجوي 240 منصة إطلاق صواريخ سام 3 و56 منصة صواريخ سام 6.
قائد الدفاع الجوي الفريق أركان حرب عبدالعزيز سيف الدين المولود عام 1949، خريج الدفعة 70 في الكلية الحربية، اشترك في حربي الاستنزاف وأكتوبر 1973.
وتقلد عدة مناصب عسكرية هي: قيادة كتيبة صوايخ في يوليو 1988، ولواء دفاع جوي في يوليو 1995، وفرقة دفاع جوي في يناير 2000، ورئيس عمليات قوات الدفاع الجوي في يناير 2001 وقائد قوات الدفاع الجوي منذ اكتوبر 2005.
القوات البحرية المصرية
هي أصغر فرع في الجيش المصري، ومهامه حماية أكثر من 2000 كيلومتر من الشريط الساحلي للبحر المتوسط والبحر الأحمر وتأمين سلامة الملاحة في قناة السويس، وتعتبر أقوى وأكبر سلاح بحري في المنطقة.
وأسلحته الرئيسة هي المدمرات والفرقاطات والغواصات ومكافحة الألغام والقوارب الصواريخية وزوارق الدورية.
والأسطول البحري المصري أكبر 3 مرات من الأسطول الإسرائيلي. ومن أشهر معاركه إغراق المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات، وإغراق السفينتين بات شيفع وبات يم وإغراق الغواصة داكار، والغوصة تنين، والمدمرتين هيدروما وداليا، وتدمير الحفار الإسرائيلي.
وقائد القوات البحرية هو الفريق بحري مهاب محمد حسين مميش منذ عام 2007.
الحرس الجمهوري
وتعد قوات النخبة في الجيش، ولا تتلقى تعليماتها من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة إلا إذا أمر رئيس الجمهورية قائد الحرس بذلك كما حدث في حرب 1973.
وأعلى رتبة فيه هو قائده، برتبة لواء أو فريق. مهمة الحرس ليس حماية الرئيس فقط بل حماية النظام الجمهوري ومنشآته ومؤسساته التي لا تقتصر على القصور الرئاسية، وإنما مراكز القيادة ومطارات الرئاسة وتمتد صلاحياته لحماية مؤسسات الدولة السيادية مثل مجلس الشعب والمحكمة الدستورية ومجلس الدولة.
ويتكون الحرس الجمهوري من قوات مشاة، ومركبات، وصاعقة.
*عن "العربية نت".


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مصادر: مبارك سوف يصل دبي خلال ساعات
شمر برس - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

نقلت قناة الحرة عن مصادر في دبي أن الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك الذي ينتظر منه أن يلقي بياناً في الساعات القادمة سيصل خلال ساعات .. وذلك في إطار المؤشرات التي تتوقع أن ينتحى اليوم.. و نفت الاستخبارات الأمريكية أن تكون لديها معلومات حول أن حسني مبارك قد يعلن الليلة تنحيه عن السلطة وتوقعت أن يتم تسلميها لنائبه عمر سليمان.. وكان الجيش المصري قد أصدر بياناً جاء فيه: "انطلاقا من مسئولية القوات المسلحة والتزاما بحماية الشعب ورعاية مصالحه وأمنه، وحرصا على سلامة الوطن والمواطنين ومكتسبات شعب مصر العظيم وممتلكاته، ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

انما ااعتقد ستنتقل الصلة لقيادة الجيش وليس لسليمان


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

"الأمم المتحدة": ننتظر ونتابع التطورات المتلاحقة فى مصر
الاهرام - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
أعلن مارتن نيسيركي المتحدث باسم الأمم المتحدة، اليوم الخميس أن موقف المنظمة الدولية فيما يتعلق بالوضع السياسي في مصر، هو أنها تنتظر حتى ترى ما يستجد من تطورات. وقال نيسيركي إن "الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة على دراية بالتقارير التي تتردد حول الاستقالة الوشيكة للرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك، مضيفا: "لابد أن ننتظر ونرى ماذا سيتكشف، يبدو أن التطورات متلاحقة جدا". كان الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون، قد ذكر في الآونة الأخيرة أن التحول السياسي في مصر "كلما كان في أقرب وقت ممكن كان أفضل" بينما تجاوزت ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

احتجاجات عمالية و«فئوية» تجتاح القاهرة والمحافظات.. وتهديدات بالتصعيد والانضمام إلى «التحرير»


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

وزير الخارجية السعودي يرفض تدخل الدول الأجنبية في شؤون مصر


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

لعبة الاخطبوط الأميركي
السفير - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
مصر في هذه الأثناء، كانت الشمس قد غابت عنها، والشعب ينتظر كيف سيتنحى مبارك بعد تصريح الحزب الحاكم والقوات المسلّحة، بينما كان أوباما في طائرته، أعلن روبرت جيبس من البيت الأبيض أن رئيسه سيتكلم عن مصر خلال احتفال لطلاب ولاية ميشيغان التي تشهد تطوراً سريعاً في مجال الإنترنت. استنفرت وكالات الأنباء عشية انكسار كرسي مبارك، ليخرج الرئيس لأميركي، يتكلّم لدقيقتين عن مصر، ويستكمل شانه الأميركي. وقف أمام الطلاب وقال لهم: من صنعوا الثورة في مصر هم جيلكم انتم، وأنا أعدكم أن أبذل ما في وسعي لانتقال ديمقراطي في مصر. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

ائتلاف ثورة الغضب:سنظل فى التحرير حتى يوضح الجيش آليات تأمين انتقال سلمى للسلطة
جريدة الدستور - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
لقد قطع الشعب المصري خطوة رائعة في سبيل نيل حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وقت أصبح قاب قوسين أو أدني لتحقيق أعظم انجازاته في التاريخ ولذا فإن الشعب المصري يتوقع من جيش مصر العظيم أن يقوم بتأمين انتقال سلمى لسلطة مدنية في أسرع وقت ممكن، وسنظل فى ميدان التحرير حتى يقوم الجيش بتوضيح آليات تأمين انتقال سلمى للسلطة.


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك سيتنحى على الارجح ومعارضون يخشون من انقلاب عسكري


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

بأوامر من أمريكا.. الإمارات تعرض على مبارك الإقامة فيها خشية الملاحقة القضائية
مصر - الشعب - ‏قبل 6 دقائق‏
ونسب مركز "قضايا الخليج" إلى مصادر مقربة من حاكم دبي الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم بأن مشاورات مكثّفة جرت الأسبوع الماضي بحضور مسئولين إماراتيين وسعوديين وأمريكيين للبت في مرحلة ما بعد الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، بعد أن توصل الجميع إلى قناعة تامة بأنه بات من غير الممكن عودة الأوضاع في مصر إلى ما قبل 25 يناير الماضي. وأضافت المصادر للمركز، ومقره لندن، بأن المسئولين الأمريكيين اقترحوا على الجانب الإماراتي استضافة مبارك "للحيلولة دون تعرضه لملاحقات قانونية في المرحلة المقبلة، فيما لو قرر السفر إلى أوروبا أو ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

توقعات لتعاون عربي لمنح مصر معونة عربية بديلا عن المعونة الأمريكية
باب - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
نظرا لمكانة مصر ودورها الفعال الذي تلعبة في العالم العربي – كما أكد العديد من روساء الدول العربية – فقد صرح مصدر دبلوماسي عربي بأن السعودية والكويت والإمارات تبحث تقديم مساعدات لمصر بديلة للمساعدات التي تقدمها أمريكا على شكل مساعدات عسكرية للقاهرة كل عام ، وذلك في حال قررت واشنطن قطع تلك المساعدات . وتقدر قيمة إجمالي المساعدات العسكرية الأمريكية لمصر بحدود 1.3 مليار دولار سنوياً . وكانت ردود الأفعال الأمريكية الأولية على (ثورة الغضب) في مصر - والمطالبة بتنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك - قد تطرقت إلى إعادة النظر ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرة حاشدة بميدان التحرير في ذكرى تفجير كنيسة القديسين وبمشاركة مسلمين ومسيحيين
راديو سوا - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
شارك المتظاهرون في ميدان التحرير إلى جانب عدد كبير من القيادات السياسية والفكرية، مسلمين ومسيحيين، في ذكرى الأربعين لضحايا حادثة تفجير كنيسة القديسيْن في الإسكندرية، وقد عبّر المفكر والمؤرخ الإسلامي الدكتور محمد سليم العوّا عن اعتزازه بالشعب المصري بدون أي تفرقة. "مصر كلها هنا مسلمين وأقباط، رجال ونساء، شباب وشابات وأطفال وشيوخ، مصر كلها هنا حتى بعض الأخوة المعاقين بسبب الحروب موجودين معنا في الميدان ويطالبون بنفس المطالب، الموضوع مصري بحت مصري بالكامل وشامل وليس فيه أي استثناء". ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

موسى: خوف الغرب من دور الإخوان المسلمين خاطئ
مراسل - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
نبه السيد عمرو موسى الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية الى أن بعض المثقفين والمسؤولين السياسين في الغرب "مستعد للتضحية بالديمقراطية خوفا من صعود تيار إسلامي إلى سدة الحكم في مصر". جاء ذلك في تصريحات لموسى ادلى بها لصحيفة "لوموند" الفرنسية نشرته اليوم رداً على سؤال حول تخوف الغرب من تولي الإخوان المسلمين السلطة في مصر، مشيراً الى ادراكه التام لهذه المعضلة الغربية و"أن بعض السياسيين الغربيين مستعد للتضحية بالديمقراطية على حساب تبديد الخوف من صعود الإخوان المسلمين كتيار ديني إلى السلطة"، ومؤكداً أن هذا ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرات احتفالية في ميدان التحرير ترقباً لخطاب مبارك
ايلاف - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
توافد على ميدان التحرير في وسط العاصمة المصرية ما يقرب من ثلاثة ملايين مواطن من مختلف المحافظات المصرية، انتظاراً للخطاب الذي من المتوقع ان يلقيه الليلة الرئيس مبارك للتنحي عن السلطة أو نقل صلاحياته إلى نائبه عمر سليمان وربما لقيادة الجيش، وفي حديث اجرته ايلاف مع عدد من المتظاهرين، تبين وجود ما يقرب من نصف المتظاهرين، نزحوا من المدن الاقليمية في مصر للقاهرة، للمشاركة فيما وصفوه بنشوة الانتصار على النظام، والتحرر من الاغلال والقمع والفساد الذي فرضه عليهم زهاء ثلاثين عاماً. وفي حديث خاص لـ "إيلاف" قال ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موسى: خوف الغرب من دور الإخوان المسلمين خاطئ
> مراسل - ‏قبل 3 دقائق‏
> نبه السيد عمرو موسى الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية الى أن بعض المثقفين والمسؤولين السياسين في الغرب "مستعد للتضحية بالديمقراطية خوفا من صعود تيار إسلامي إلى سدة الحكم في مصر". جاء ذلك في تصريحات لموسى ادلى بها لصحيفة "لوموند" الفرنسية نشرته اليوم رداً على سؤال حول تخوف الغرب من تولي الإخوان المسلمين السلطة في مصر، مشيراً الى ادراكه التام لهذه المعضلة الغربية و"أن بعض السياسيين الغربيين مستعد للتضحية بالديمقراطية على حساب تبديد الخوف من صعود الإخوان المسلمين كتيار ديني إلى السلطة"، ومؤكداً أن هذا ...



*
عمرو موسي معاه حق

واحد امريكي جاهل قالي انتوا تستاهلوا البيروقراطيه لانكم غير مسئوليين عن نفسكم و هتختاروا الاسلاميين

و هل القمع هوا الحل؟؟؟

الاخوان لعلعوا و بقم مهينين نتيجه الديموقراطيه...ثوره 52 رجعت الاخوان للحياه

عبد الناصر حلف الولاء ليهم و بعدين خانهم حالوا يقتلوه سنه 54 حادثه المنشيه

خايف الغرب من الديموقراطيه ليه؟؟؟؟

هل الاستبداد و القمع هو الحل

بالطبع لا

الي هيضمن عدم وصول الاسلاميين للحكم هو عدم قتل المواهب السياسيه المصريه الي قتلها مبارك

ثم ان الثوره ما كنتش ثوره اسلاميه اصلا؟؟؟؟

و الي شالوا يفط الاسلام هوا الحل قطعوها ليهم

و امريكا اهي فرضت ديموقراطيتها و اسقطت صدام الاسلاميين وصلوا للحكم...يعني حسابات الغرب كانت غلط 

يعني خوف الغرب ضعيف بس انجلترا عجبتني اوي لانها فاهمه مصر صح اوي...

سلام

​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*عمرو اديب: الجيش تحرك لمنع تكرار النموذج الايراني و الفوضي و الاخوان و الامور تتجه لما يشبه النظام التركي

المصدر حوار عمرو اديب لقناه العربيه...​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

تضارب الأنباء حول وفاة الملك السعودي عبدالله بن عبدالعزيزال
الوحدوي - ‏قبل 5 دقائق‏
وفيما ذكرت وسائل إعلامية أن الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز ( 86 عاماً) توفي اليوم في مملكة المغرب حيث يقضي فترة نقاهة بعد إجراء عدة عمليات دقيقة له في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وان خبر الوفاة لن يصدر في القريب نظرا لحالة الغليان والاضطراب الذي يشهده الشارع العربي، في ظل ما جرى في تونس ويجري في مصر، ونظرا ايضا للخلافات الكبيرة بين اسرة ال سعود حول من يتخلف حكم الملك عبدالله خاصة مع مرض ولي عهده الامير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز البالغ من العمر 84 عاما. ونفت مصادر سعودية رفيعة أنباء وفاة الملك ووصفتها بالشائعات. ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> عمرو موسي معاه حق
> 
> واحد امريكي جاهل قالي انتوا تستاهلوا البيروقراطيه لانكم غير مسئوليين عن نفسكم و هتختاروا الاسلاميين
> ...



الغرب الذي يصرح به غير الفعل

الغرب مع القوي بغض النظر عن دينه 

من صنع بن لادن..

واين هو؟؟؟

اعتقد او مات او هما اللي حاميينه..

الغرب رجع الى الالحاد

سكنت في فرنسا مدة من الزمن كنا نحضر القداس 
انا وكم عجوز ..


من صنع الخميني؟؟

وابن تربى ومن وضعه بالطائره وبعثه ليقيم الثورة بأيران

انهم بالحقيقة يحرقون بلد ليشعلوا سيكاراة,,


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

اكثر من مليون حاظرين الان ..
ترقب بميدان التحرير لبيان مبارك
الخميس 10 فبراير 2011 23:13


حشد نت - وكالات:

توافد مئات الآلاف من المصريين مساء اليوم إلى ميدان التحرير عقب سماعهم البيان الصادر عن القوات المسلحة المصرية بتأييدها لمطالب المحتجين في الميدان. وقدرت مصادر اعلاميه اعدادهم حتى كتابة هذا الخبر بما يفوق المليون متظاهر .. حيث امتلأ الميدان عن آخره .
وقال مشاركون في الاحتجاجات إن الآلاف بدأوا في مسيرات من مختلف مناطق القاهرة، للانضمام إلى المتظاهرين الذين وصل عددهم نحو ثلاثة ملايين في الميدان والساحات المحيطة به ترقبا للتطورات الحاسمة التي يتوقع ان تحدث خلال وقت قصير، خاصة بعد إعلان التلفزيون المصري عن بيان للرئيس الساعة العاشرة بتوقيت القاهرة (الثامنة بتوقيت غرينتش).
وردد آلاف من الموجودين في الميدان شعارات تصر على تنتحي مبارك، كما هتفوا الجيش والشعب "يد واحدة".
 وسلم ضابط برتبة رائد سلاحه وانضم للمتظاهرين. وقال أحمد علي شومان للجزيرة من وسط الجموع المحتشدة إن الدور يجب أن يكون للجيش لإنهاء الحالة التي تمر بها مصر.
 وأكد أن النظام سقطت شرعيته وناشد قادة الجيش للقيام بدورهم، وقال إن مهمة الجيش هي حماية الشعب وليس حماية النظام.
 وكان التلفزيون المصري أذاع في وقت سابق بيانا باسم الجيش المصري قال فيه إنه سيلتزم بمطالب الشعب المصري.

جمعة التحدي
وكان المتظاهرون يستعدون أصلا للخروج في مظاهرات حاشدة يوم غد, الذي أطلق عليه جمعة التحدي أو الزحف، في حين دخلت الثورة المصرية يومها الـ17 وسط انضمام قطاعات عمالية ومهنية عديدة للمشاركة في عمليات الاحتجاج.
 وأعلن ائتلاف الثورة أن المظاهرات ستنطلق غدا من عدة مساجد بالقاهرة للمطالبة بتنحي مبارك عن السلطة. وسرت شائعات عن نية المعتصمين في ميدان التحرير محاصرة عدد من المواقع المهمة.
واستباقا لتلك الخطوة -فيما يبدو- انتشر الجيش قرب عدد من المواقع الحيوية مثل القصر الرئاسي ومبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون على كورنيش النيل فضلا عن مباني عدة وزارات قرب ميدان التحرير وسط العاصمة المصرية.
وبالرغم من تساقط الأمطار الغزيرة على ميدان التحرير اليوم، واصل آلاف المحتجين تدفقهم على الميدان، لإرغام الرئيس مبارك -الذي يحكم البلاد وسط حالة طوارئ منذ بداية ثمانينيات القرن الماضي- على ترك سدة الرئاسة.
 محامون وأطباء
وعند مدخل الميدان من جهة شارع طلعت حرب، انضم آلاف المحامين إلى عشرات آلاف المحتجين المحتشدين منذ أمس، وهم يرددون "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" وعشرات الشعارات الأخرى. وقبيل ذلك مر المحامون بباحات قصر عابدين الرئاسي وهم يرددون شعارات تدعو الرئيس مبارك للرحيل.
 وعند مدخل الميدان الغربي، احتشد الآلاف من الأطباء الذين جاؤوا من مستشفى القصر العيني للانضمام إلى المتظاهرين في الميدان.

اعتصام مفتوح
من جهة أخرى بدأ نحو خمسة آلاف من سائقي وعمال هيئة النقل العام في القاهرة اعتصاما مفتوحا للمطالبة بتحسين الأجور ورفع حوافزهم.
 وفي أسيوط بصعيد مصر، استمرت الاعتصامات واحتجاجات تشمل الجامعة وشركات الأدوية والغاز والكهرباء.
 وقد انتقل عدوى المظاهرات إلى مطار القاهرة الدولي الذي شهد اليوم مظاهرات عديدة مطالبة بتحسين أوضاع العاملين وتثبيت العمالة المؤقتة.
كما تظاهر ألفان من موظفي مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي مطالبين بإقالة وزير الإعلام وإسقاط مبارك.
 كما توقفت الحركة السياحية في مدينة الأقصر المصرية وخلت المناطق الأثرية والسياحية في المدينة، تقريبا، من السياح.
 وتظاهر آلاف العمال في السويس وبورسعيد وكفر الشيخ والغربية وأسيوط وسوهاج مطالبين برفع ما وصفوه بالظلم عنهم، وتنحي الرئيس المصري.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الغرب الذي يصرح به غير الفعل
> 
> الغرب مع القوي بغض النظر عن دينه
> 
> ...



*
حبيبي انا كنت بقول ايه دلوقت؟؟؟؟ ان الغرب حساباته غلط و انه شال صدام عشان يوصل الصفويين الخمينيين في العراق....ركز في كلامي ارجوك من فضلك

كلامك صح...

سلام​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

بدأت مرحلة الخطر الان


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> حبيبي انا كنت بقول ايه دلوقت؟؟؟؟ ان الغرب حساباته غلط و انه شال صدام عشان يوصل الصفويين الخمينيين في العراق....ركز في كلامي ارجوك من فضلك
> 
> كلامك صح...
> ...


انت يا حبيبتي اتعودت على الحوارات

انا ما بحاورش

لو رأيي ضد رأييك مكنتش رديت
بالحقيقة بكمل وبثني على كلامك 

ارجو ان تدققي بكلامي..


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

بما انه لم يتنحى

منذ الليلة ستبداء مرحلة الخطر

تذكروا..ونصلي حتى اكون على خطاء...


----------



## antonius (10 فبراير 2011)

الطاغية يتكلم الان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

antonius قال:


> الطاغية يتكلم الان



*دلوقت بتقول طاغيه

حضرتك في يناير كنت بتقول اكتر من كدا...تحياتي اخي

سلام​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> انت يا حبيبتي اتعودت على الحوارات
> 
> انا ما بحاورش
> 
> ...



*اسفه يا غالي فهمتك غلط

انا عايزه ابقي محاوره لونها زيتي حرااااااااااام كدا هعمل اعتصام في المنتدي الاسلامي هههههههه​*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

*كنت عايز اقول من بدرى الكلام ده كله غلط بس مرضتش اسبق الاحداث

مع انى كنت واثق من عدم صحته
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

اصلاً انا فهمت من الخطاب سلم نائبه ..


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اسفه يا غالي فهمتك غلط
> 
> انا عايزه ابقي محاوره لونها زيتي حرااااااااااام كدا هعمل اعتصام في المنتدي الاسلامي هههههههه​*



ولا يهمك بعد ان اعجبني كلامك وحماسك

حبيت اكمل كلامك واثني عليه بس بطريقة يعني

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

اكرر اعتقد وهكذا  انا فهمت من الخطاب سلم نائبه ..

ممكن فهمي غلط؟؟

سنرى بعد قليل..


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

*ايوة سلم سلطاته لنائبه بحسب الدستور
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الدستور واضح مش بيقدر يسلم نائبه

الجيش اعتقد سيعلن البيان رقم 2

بعد قليل..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*انا عايزه اغني اغنيه محمد فؤاد

اودعك اخر وداع يا عمر ضااااااايع يا عمر ضااااااااايع حكم السنين عليا و عليك اتكتب مين السبب 25 يناير هي السبب مش هسألك مين اشتري و مين الي باااااااااااااااااع....​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

لسنا مناصرين لمبارك
قلنا هذا مراراً
ولكننا نخاف على البلد من حكم عصابة المجرمين
*والإحتمال الوحيد فى حالة تنحى مبارك ، هو حكم العصابة بيد من حديد تحت ستار الديمقراطية الذى منحته لهم التظاهرات
*
نحن أنكرنا مراراً خضوع مبارك لمؤامرة المباحث ومن وراءها ، فى مذبحة السياح فى الإقصر
مما نتج عنه تكليف العادلى ، الذى كان المفروض محاكمته لأنه كان رئيس المباحث المسؤل عما حدث

نحن لا نعفى مبارك من الإستسلام آنذاك

ولكننا لا نريده أن يتنحى الآن ، ليس لأننا من أتباعه ، بل لأن الظروف الحالية تقتضى ذلك ، من أجل مصلحة مصر كلها بمسيحيها ومسلميها

فلنصلى أن يعبر الرب بنا هذه المحنة بسلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الدستور واضح مش بيقدر يسلم نائبه
> 
> الجيش اعتقد سيعلن البيان رقم 2
> 
> بعد قليل..



*فيلم جاءنا البيات التالي...علي سيره البيات في التحرير:new6:​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لسنا مناصرين لمبارك
> قلنا هذا مراراً
> ولكننا نخاف على البلد من حكم عصابة المجرمين
> *والإحتمال الوحيد فى حالة تنحى مبارك ، هو حكم العصابة بيد من حديد تحت ستار الديمقراطية الذى منحته لهم التظاهرات
> ...


*سلم نائبه*
*سلم نائبه*
اخي مكرم زكى شنودة

لا اوافققك الرأي

عشت عدة ثورات وخبرتي تقول العكس

وانا من اللذين تنباؤو بوقوع هذا من سنة وهنا بالمنتدى

طبعاً لست من حبي الحوارات..

لكن اقول الان بدأت مرحلة الخطر..

الرب يعينكم....


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

*نص المادة‏139علي أنه‏:‏ لرئيس الجمهورية أن يعين نائبا له أو أكثر‏,‏ ويحدد اختصاصاتهم ويعفيهم من مناصبهم‏.‏ وتسري القواعد المنظمة لمساءلة رئيس الجمهورية علي نواب رئيس الجمهورية‏.‏*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

الرب يعين
بجددددددددد
صلواتنا الان معكم..


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2011)

*النائب عمر سليمان يلقى بيانا الان
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

كل اللي فرح سيثبت الغد بانه كان على خطاء


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كل اللي فرح سيثبت الغد بانه كان على خطاء




*ماشي... نتابع بس عمر سليمان هيعمل ايه في الصلاحيات المفوضه لان التسليم السلمي للسلطه مهم

بس ياريت ما ينساش يركب دقن بقي عشان يدي ايحاء انه اخوان عشان نندم اصلي بقي 

اه علي فكره لبنان كان وضعها اسوء كفايه ان عندكم حزب الله و جيش الاسلام يعني التشاؤم الزائد مش حلو و كان مافيش رئيس لفتره طويله جدا؟

سلام​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

الأخ الحبيب كليمو
أنا لا أعى على أحداث حركة الجناح العسكرى للإخوان فى 1952 ، فقد كنت طفلاً صغيراً
ولكن والدى نقل لى دقائق التفاصيل فيما حدث فى تلك السنين
فقد كان يعمل فى السياسة آنذاك
وكان على معرفة كبيرة بالإخوان منذ إنشائهم لحزبهم ، آنذاك
إذ كان مكرم عبيد ينتدبه لتمثيل حزب الكتلة فى إجتماعات الحزب الوليد (الإخوان) آنذاك ، كتعبير من مكرم عبيد عن الوحدة الوطنية ، ففهمهم والدى وعرف بوجود الجناح العسكرى لهم ، إذ شاهد مجموعة الضباط معهم ، وكان ناصر متميزاً بقوة شخصيته وطول قامته معاً
وقد حذر والدى ، مكرم عبيد ، من أن هذا ليس حزباً عادياً ، بل إنه تنظيم مسلح يعمل تحت ستار الديمقراطية الحزبية ، فلم يصدقه مكرم عبيد ، إلى أن قاموا بحركتهم وحلوا جميع الأحزاب وأنهوا عهد الديمقراطية إلى الأبد
+++
والآن ظروفهم ممتازة ، لإعادة تنفيذ مخططاتهم ن التى أوقفها ناصر بسبب الصراع على السلطة ، ثم أحياها السادات فى تنظيمات الجماعات الإسلامية 
فتمكنوا منه قبل أن يفعل مثل ناصر ويتمكن منهم قبلاً
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

لذلك ، فالأمر جد خطير ، والفرصة مهيأة لهم ، ودمويتهم ستظهر لو تمكنوا من الحكم

فستصبح مصر إيراناً أخرى ، فالحكم الدينى لا يفرق ما بين سنة وشيعة ، فكلاهما نار ودماء


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ماشي... نتابع بس عمر سليمان هيعمل ايه في الصلاحيات المفوضه لان التسليم السلمي للسلطه مهم
> 
> بس ياريت ما ينساش يركب دقن بقي عشان يدي ايحاء انه اخوان عشان نندم اصلي بقي
> 
> ...



اللي محدش عارفه

اننا حمينا كمسيحيين حزب الله من انه ينهار
اليوم يطالب بتقوية صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية المسيحي

اسمعي..

حزب الله يقاوم يحارب يجاهد وهذا اعتقاده وايمانه..
انما لا يضع انفجار ويقتل مدني..
لا يوجد عندهم فتوى قتل بل... جهاد..
سنة 2006
ضربة اسرائيل لبنان وبالذات حزب الله ثلاث وثلاثين يوم بالطيران

100 طيارة طالعة ومئة نازلة تقصف تبيد تحرق

بعد 33 يوم ...لحظة دخولهم  وظنوا انهم سيدخلوا  بالراحة كل شيء منتهي

بعد اان وصلوا الى نصف الطريق صعد المقاتلون من تحت الارض وابادوا الكتائب التى دخلت..
يومها تدخلت اميركا وفصلت بالامر لن اطيل

كيف دخلنا الى جانبهم بالحرب كمسيحيين..

المقاتلل حتى يقاتل يجب ان يؤمن على عائلته 
لقد حمينا عائلاتهم في الاديرة بين الراهبات والرهبان
بعد ان كسبوا الحرب معنوياً 

صرح حزب الله..
 الجميل الذي صنعه  المسيحييون معنا  دين علينا الى يوم الدينونة..
اليوم اي شيء يطلبه قائدنا المسيحي ينفذوه بدون تفكير 
لن اطيل وكانوا عند قسمهم ..
 طلبنا مساعدتهم في اسقاط الحكومة الموالية للسعودية سقطت ونحن الان بصدد تشكيل حكومة جديدة 
موالية للبنان وليس السعودية..
ستولد خلال ايام
الى اخره..


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الحبيب كليمو
> أنا لا أعى على أحداث حركة الجناح العسكرى للإخوان فى 1952 ، فقد كنت طفلاً صغيراً
> ولكن والدى نقل لى دقائق التفاصيل فيما حدث فى تلك السنين
> فقد كان يعمل فى السياسة آنذاك
> ...



ليسوا اقوى من حزب الوحيد الذي تغلب عللى اسرائيل..
ارجو ان تقرااء ما اقصد..
بمشاركتي السابقة..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> اللي محدش عارفه
> 
> اننا حمينا كمسيحيين حزب الله من انه ينهار
> اليوم يطالب بتقوية صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية المسيحي
> ...



*انت ادري مني...

بس غريبه اوي معاملتكم معاهم و معالتهم معاكم...ليه انتوا متعايشين كويس كدا

هي عشان لبنان ليبراليه و غالبيتها مسيحيين ام ماذا

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا
سلمونا الحكم بأرادتهم 
بعد ان فعلنا الذي فعلناه
هما 60 بالمئة ونحن 40 بالمئة

قصدي الان الاخوان نفس اللمرتبة وقصدي يأخذوا العبرة ويمشوا قبلهم بالمظاهرات..

وستري العجب..
هذا ما علمنا اياه الرب او نوعاً ما استيعابهم..

الجغرافيا لن تتغير ولن نستطيع ابادتهم..
استوعبناهم..

وهناك مثل يقول
باللبناني

كلب ينبح معاك ولا ينبح عليك..

على كلٍ لو اعتبرناهم خطأة ومجرمين 
المسيح اتى عشانهم مش عشاننا

المريض بحاجة للطبيب وليس المعافى
=============


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*كلامك فهمني كتير يا غالي

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *كلامك فهمني كتير يا غالي
> 
> سلام المسيح​*



لم نتصرف ولا مرة من 1000 سنة لغاية هذه الحادثة التى رويتها

مسيحياً يعني

كنا نكرههم 
نقولل عنهم 
مجرمين
قتالين
لو قويوا سيذبحوننا

طيب كل 30  او 40 سنة تحصل لنا مذبحة

بعد ان نناصر الغريب ضدهم..اي الاجنبي

وكانوا يتركوننا كغرب للذبح بعد ان يقبضوا الثمن بترول او اي شيء..
=====
المرة الوحيدة هذه *الواقعة* التى لم نذبح فيها

لا بل حصلنا على دعم  دعم استلمنا به الحكم ..


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

احسن شيء

نروح للألعاب
بااااااااااااي
هههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2011)

بعرف إنو الأغلب ما راح يعجبهم كلامي ...

بس بحب أحيي الرئيس مبارك الذي سبب صدمة لسي أوباما الجالس على بعد 14 ساعة طيران عن وضع الغليان ويملي أوامره على مصر ... 

مصر أم الدنيا ، عندما كانت مصر تعيش عصر الإنفتاح والوعي القومي عكس هذا على المنطقة ككل ، وعندما بدأ التيار الوهّابي يمتد في مجتمعها ، عكس هذا الأمر على المنطقة ككل ...

أتمنى أن تكون هذه بداي التغيير ، والخائفين من الإخوان ، أعتقد أن المثال الذي يرسمه حزب الله في لبنان وتعاونه مع عون أروع مثال أن المصلحة الوطنية عندما تسود تتعالى فوق أي اختلافات دينية ... 

شكراً ... 

ملاحظة خبيثة  لو كنت مكان مصر ، لفتحت حدودي مع إسرائيل


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بعرف إنو الأغلب ما راح يعجبهم كلامي ...
> 
> بس بحب أحيي الرئيس مبارك الذي سبب صدمة لسي أوباما الجالس على بعد 14 ساعة طيران عن وضع الغليان ويملي أوامره على مصر ...
> 
> ...




كلامك سليم وباين عليك فاهم اللعبة 

وانت عرفت ازاي عون؟؟؟

بالفعل ما يطلبه جنرالنا المسيحي حزب الله يسير امامه

وقد وعدوا  بالوفاء للمسيحي ليوم القيامة..


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2011)

دخلنا كثيراً في السياسة و هي شئ مرفوض في المنتدى
الرجاء ظبط الأعصاب و إحترام القوانين.
يُغلق


----------

